# DIY Pond Filter



## Serrecko (Sep 29, 2011)

The final product after spending three weekends at my mother's cabin at the river. This is the filter, in place, cleaned, and the sprayer heads in place. We have been able to take the water from pea soup to crystal clear using my filter system. The only real thing left to do is mess with the sprayer system for the next 6 months. After all PVC pipe ...... is cheap fun.

Please Subscribe, and or leave comments.

[yt]xE6qSZKWFGA[/yt]


----------

